# Deer Processors Again???



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone process deer in the Fort Walton Beach area anymore? Sorry, I did the search and found the other Deer Processing posts but they focused on the Pensacola area. I use to get my done at Kelly's IGA in Niceville but they are under new ownership and no longer do it. One of these days I'll be equipped to process my own deer and won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

6 Brothers in FWB 862-4436.I think the road is Mayflower.They did one for me last year, did a really good job, but I have since started doing it myself. If you do start doing it yourself, go to the butchers at Publix... they will give you free pork fat to mix with it.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Nicevilleski (10/23/2009)*6 Brothers in FWB 862-4436.I think the road is Mayflower.They did one for me last year, did a really good job, but I have since started doing it myself. If you do start doing it yourself, go to the butchers at Publix... they will give you free pork fat to mix with it.


Thanks for the response. I can't believe 6 Brothers is it in the FWB area. Yeah my goal is to do it myself but I need to get a better setup for doing the processing before I can start doing it on my own.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *69Viking (10/26/2009)*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I can't believe 6 Brothers is it in the FWB area. Yeah my goal is to do it myself but I need to get a better setup for doing the processing before I can start doing it on my own.


its really easy to do. All you need is a grinder. I do mine in the kitchen from time to time, doesn't require a huge setup.

You need more of a set up to field dress the deer than to make the sausage.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have done mine myself for about three years.... It took about two years to get all the necessary equipment as I found that I am still constantly needing/wanting more. It is a lot of work & good equipment is expensive. I can't say that I have saved a dime by doing it myself, but I 've found that I enjoy doing & learning about it almost as much as hunting. I have a buck in the ice chest right now ready for the grinder and I am really looking forward to turning him into smoked breakfast links and trail bologna. If you decide doing it yourself is for you, try lemproducts.com, they have been a great help, and remember when you do it yourself you always will know that the deer your eating is the deer you killed!


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I has one done at 6 Bros. years ago when I worked in FWB. From what I remember they took a while and it wasnt that good of a job. I use a little grocery store in Crestview. I think its on the north end of Wilson Ave. Its on the outter edge of the "hood". Just go to the back left door with the cooler they ask you how you want it and they give you a reciept and in 1-2 days max its ready. Its pretty cheap to. I dont remember the name of it but its on Wilson one block over from Main st. on the North end of town.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

is this like a thrifty store or something? my neighbor took a deer in their the other day and wanted a bunch of sausage. he picked it up and brought it home and i was outside when he pulled up. i asked him how it turned out, he opens the cooler and realizes he has a cooler full of hamburger meat. haha... everyone makes mistakes, but still funny. he said it's good hamburger though! 

i just called 6 bros. they said it's $55 per deer (2 hams, 2 shoulders - even if you keep the backstraps.) and they'll skin/gut for another $20 if you need them to.and it's only a couple days wait right now. also confirmed kelley's in niceville is not processing anymore.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *K-Bill (10/26/2009)*is this like a thrifty store or something? my neighbor took a deer in their the other day and wanted a bunch of sausage. he picked it up and brought it home and i was outside when he pulled up. i asked him how it turned out, he opens the cooler and realizes he has a cooler full of hamburger meat. haha... everyone makes mistakes, but still funny. he said it's good hamburger though!
> 
> i just called 6 bros. they said it's $55 per deer (2 hams, 2 shoulders - even if you keep the backstraps.) and they'll skin/gut for another $20 if you need them to.and it's only a couple days wait right now. also confirmed kelley's in niceville is not processing anymore.


did they tell you the hours by chance?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

sure didn't tyler. i didn't even think to ask to be honest with you man. i would assume normal business hours as opposed to late nights/weekends like a wal-mart or something. i don't think this is your typical grocery store. but i don't know for sure either way.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Volman, if you find out the name and address of that little grocery store in Crestview please post it up. I'd like to call them and confirm they still do it and get the prices.

Yeah I'm a little hesitant about the 6 Brothers place too. It's located in a very shaded part of town and I took my first deer there and wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I do all my own. Check out this video to see how easy it is to debone on the skinning post.

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/video/deerfield.wmv


----------



## hoboedan (Oct 24, 2009)

The name of the Grocery on Wilson street in the View is "6B Thrifty Foods" 498 South Wilson Street. Telephone # 850.682.2594. I've never had a deer processed there, as I do my own. But I hear they are pretty good.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

DBA, Great video. I started processing my own about 3 years ago, and wouldn't have it any other way. You can pick up a grinder from Academy for $250 (step above smallest grinder). 4 or 5 deer and it is paid for. The pork fat is a good tip as well. I have started mixing pork fat in my hamburger, as well as, sausage and it tastes very good. We make it a family affair where my kids help me. We have fun doing it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *hoboedan (10/29/2009)*The name of the Grocery on Wilson street in the View is "6B Thrifty Foods" 498 South Wilson Street. Telephone # 850.682.2594. I've never had a deer processed there, as I do my own. But I hear they are pretty good.


I believe that is 6 brothers also hence the 6B but I'm not positive.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ButlerCoOwner (10/30/2009)*DBA, Great video. I started processing my own about 3 years ago, and wouldn't have it any other way. You can pick up a grinder from Academy for $250 (step above smallest grinder). 4 or 5 deer and it is paid for. The pork fat is a good tip as well. I have started mixing pork fat in my hamburger, as well as, sausage and it tastes very good. We make it a family affair where my kids help me. We have fun doing it.


Try grinding 50/50 venison and pork butt roast. Watch the grocery sale ads. I've found the butts as low as $1.28 a pound. Makes the best burgers in the world.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

so this morning i finally got to eat some of my sausage from 6 brothers in fwb. very good. will hopefully get to try some hamburger tomorrow or later this week. i dropped off the cooler to the location on mayflower at 9:30am on tues and he called at 3pm same day letting me know it was done. nothing wild and crazy, but still very good.


----------

